# Fixing alligatoring paint



## mpt1123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Guys:
I'm a carpenter, not a painter, but I could sure use some help. I painted the bathroom in my daughters house and the paint has cracked (I believe it's called alligatoring). From what I can tell from reading the posts it may have been because I didn't wait long enough for the primer to dry. I painted over a red paint with a coat of primer and two coats of light blue paint. What a mess. My question is this....how do I fix it? I have used Zinsser GUARDZ primer before to correct some problems with paint flaking off of drywall. Seems to be tough stuff and it fixed the problem. I'm thinking that I could apply a coat of GUARDZ, let it dry, and hopefully end up with a smooth surface to re-apply the paint. I'm using SW Duration.

Any advice from the pros to help an old carpenter would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## bodean614 (Jan 15, 2010)

prime, skim, sand, prime and repaint


----------



## mpt1123 (Mar 20, 2008)

I did some checking and it appears that two products - Peel Bond and Peel Stop - seem to be perfect for this problem. Any experience with either of these products?


----------



## DiversePainting (Jan 28, 2010)

it depends on how fine the cracks are. if the cracks are very fine you should be able prime then use SW duration.


----------

